# Anchoring in Drakes bay?



## CaptainRahnn (Feb 1, 2014)

Headed up to drakes bay this weekend 3/14/14. Looking for some input on anchoring there. Seems to be well protected except from SSE or easterly breezes?


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

Ive only been by tallship "californian"...not much help there...jajaja


----------



## kentobin (Mar 31, 2007)

"the anchorage becomes troublesome in northwest weather"
Cruising the Northwest Coast by George Benson
Cruising The N.W. Coast | George M. Benson

Not affiliated with George but I do recommend his book.

You also might like to read: Sailing from Frisco to Fort Bragg by Gregg Stevens
Sailing from Frisco to Fort Bragg, by Gregg Stevens

Ah, the sea; she is a harsh mistress... Joseph Conrad


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Drakes Bay is a pretty open anchorage with minimal protection from a N-NW wind (which is the predominant pattern). It is completely exposed to a S-SW wind and/or swell. Do not anchor in Southerly conditions. If the Northerly breeze is up, it will be an uncomfortable night. The best anchoring is between the CG mooring buoy and the W-SW shore near the old fish house and pier. Go as close to the shore as you are comfortable (12-20'? depth). There are some scattered rocks along the shore. The closer to shore the more protected and comfortable the night. Be forewarned that if the breeze should die down and there is a flood tide, your boat will swing towards shore. Get there early as the best spots fill up quickly.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

A number of years ago we anchored where George B suggested in the boat below. I thought the wind was going to take off the wheel house. The anchor line was straight out and tighter than a guitar spring. It was a long night.

The forecast calls for some wind:

Coastal Waters Forecast for Waters from Cape Mendocino to Pt. Arena CA from 10 to 60 nm (PZZ475)

Suggest you have lots of line out. When we pulled anchor the next morning we sucked up a big glob of kelp in the sea water intake. Had to dive on it with no wet suit, oh my, cold. If you can pull the anchor without the engine running that would prevent that from happening. Or maybe closing the thru hull on the sea water inlet, almost closed, just enough flow to keep the pump wet, might work?

Paul T


----------

